# Kurt Russell on gun control.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://hotair.com/archives/2015/12/11/k ... ly-insane/

Some guy interviewed Kurt Russell on his new movie Hateful 8, and brought up gun control. Russell tells it like it is and the guy tried a different angle only to have Russell call it insane. I think I'll go to the movie just to support Russell. The liberal interviewer got more than he bargained for. After trying multiple times Russell just says good talking to you, and that's it. Blew his interview with his liberal bias, and they call that news???? I don't think so.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Got to love good old Snake Plissken....

It is funny when people try to steer interviews to either make people look stupid or to prove there point. That isn't an interview or debate. That is the huge problem with today's media. They have agenda's instead of "reporting". That is all media outlets.... well unless you get into the smaller markets.

But you know debates are point, counter points.... and so on where both sides get to speak without interruption..... Well if you watch any of the big news outlets.... MSNBC, FOX, CNN, ETC.... All they do is interrupt and scream or talk as loud as they can. Then they call it journalism.

I will get off my soap box.... but Russell is 100% correct doing the no fly list or anything like that won't stop people from doing these mass killings. Maybe if the media doesn't popularize them people will stop with the mentality of going out "in a blaze of glory".... Don't you think that ISIS wants this media attention. After these attacks do you think that people went out and googled ISIS...and then started to read their propaganda. It is what they want. anyways.... another soap box I will jump off....lol

But yes Russell is correct and I will keep watching his movies.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Got to love good old Snake Plissken....
> 
> It is funny when people try to steer interviews to either make people look stupid or to prove there point. That isn't an interview or debate. That is the huge problem with today's media. They have agenda's instead of "reporting". That is all media outlets.... well unless you get into the smaller markets.
> 
> ...


Agree 100,000 percent. Nail, head, done.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

One big problem is ...How do you stop the media from reporting deaths, especially multiple deaths? Good luck with that suggestion, even though I mostly agree with you! Even if it were possible, which it isn't IMO, (remember the constitution, we all worship the second, what about the rest?) whenever it happened, each side of the political spectrum would blame the other side of a conspiracy and cover up, for their own pet agendas....anything to sway public opinion these days and buy votes! For example, How many times do you read of stuff that the media supposedly didn't report!? Usually when you check up on some assertation like that it turns out either the media DID report it or it didn't happen in the first place. Got two like this on my Facebook thing last night! LOL 
At least nowadays, with all the media and news sources reporting some disaster you know there has to be some truth to it, even though all sources bend the facts to fit their own agendas! 
However, I agree 100% that at least in some cases reporting of an atrocity DOES encourage some other crackpot to go out in a blaze of glory! A blaze of disgust from me! 
No bright ideas how to fix the problem from this computer though! I see this am Obama has met with a bunch of anti gun groups formulating his upcoming executive order! Wish we had a level headed PRO GUN group invited, too! Mostly politics, though I doubt many pro gun groups have come up with many positive suggestions to offer to help us avoid the Pelosi/Boxer/Obama / what's his name the ex NY mayor? Menu coming up. Up to now all we can offer is the second amendment, but as I've said before, more and more of the general public are tired of it. They want more........as I said, no brilliant suggestions from this computer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH,

What gets me is that media starts to report 1/2 facts or push opinion as fact.... I mean the investigation wasn't even started and the media was reporting wrong numbers and figures of wounded, dead, types of weapons, explosive devices, etc. That is the stuff that bothers me. This is where a "truth" in reporting needs to be set. It wouldn't infringe on the freedom of speech. But should or could hold people accountable for what is said.

I agree that you can't stop the media from reporting it or reporting things. It would take some self control by the media. Also put yourself in the shoes of the people who are from that area. I know I would want to know if something happened and my family is safe. So go ahead and report the act.... but they could refrain from the false details or "early" reports that are never accurate.... Like you stated I have no answers but some stuff just irritates me.

But what I have a problem is that they go over board on it. I mean they could actually hurt the investigation of these things with some of the stuff they are doing. I think I read somewhere that a landlord opened the door and the media tripped over each other to get inside and disturbed some of the scene. Now I think that the investigation was done but what if they needed to go back in and now the place is disturbed. That is the stuff that bugs me. Or how there was live footage of the police going into the home of the shooters. Do you think that is going over board?? They don't need a helicopter flying over head, news vans all over the scene.

What it reminds me of the movie Die Hard.... Where the one journalist trying to "break" the story went and found out the names and family of Bruce Willis character and his ex-wife....and then how that threw a monkey wrench into the whole thing. I know that is just a movie...But I could easily see that happening with the media of today!!!

But it is our society and how we want news and everything ASAP. I mean think about how you get if your internet is kind of slow...... I just have to always remind myself of how the internet connections was 20 years ago.... remember dial up.... LOL

But back to the gun control and how the media steers conversation and are agenda bias.... Now that is a huge issue IMO. Im glad some celebrities stand up like Russell did.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think I read somewhere that a landlord opened the door and the media tripped over each other to get inside and disturbed some of the scene.


The media should face criminal charges for that. We all know better, they just think they are entitled. Time to teach them a lesson.

HH said:


> One big problem is ...


The big problem is the people. The guns are not a problem. To many parents don't discipline their little brats these days and they turn into monsters. If you had dressed the way some do today you would have been thrown out of school and your parents would have grounded you for a month. 
Then we have to think about the family in other ways. All have come from liberal type families. I guess they just let their kid do about anything. They worry so much about self esteem that the kid grows up thinking anyone who crosses him deserves to be shot. Don't worry about the firearms, worry about the lack of parental guidance next door.

Now when it comes to terrorists that's an entire different animal. Who wants to bring them in? Liiiiiiiibbbbeeeeraaaals. Liberal politicians, and make believe Christians like the ELCA (also liberal). The world is so full if irony, the liberals cause the problem then the military or law enforcement most of which are conservative have to clean up the mess. Conservatives are loosing their lives protecting the foolish liberals. Yes, it does come down to the liberal mind being the vast portion of todays problems.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Chuck, you are sure right about half the facts known by the media, then they " surmise and assume" the other half and push it as fact! Then a few days later after the facts cod come out the " talking heads" spew it over and over, opinion after opinion never based aon FCCT! That's why you'll never get self control from them.......they all try out viewer the others! 
Yep, all the Liberals fault......those gosh darned Liberals! MAN, how I hate that word! Rarely used appropriately, at least by Rush and one of our posters! Hah! 
The Liberals were all criticized before The Iraq war for not agreeing with going to war, etc. Now for trying to clean up the mess with as little further bloodshed as possible. Those gosh darned Liberals again! One can never have even a small divergence of opinion or its LLLIIIBBBEEERRRRAAALLLSSS! LOL! 
Actuall every one of my Liberal Friends all have outstanding kids ( like me) hard working, all American successful kids! Some hint and fish some don't, but I'd put my life in their hands any day, MUCH QUICKER than some, (dare I say it) a LOT of my conservative friends". Little comparison, Plainsman! Look me up some time and I'll tell you a bunch of hinest stories, but no names....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

```
Look me up some time and I'll tell you a bunch of hinest stories, but no names....
```
There is the key. Our experiences. The experiences I have had with liberals tells me that tolerance is not a virtue, but a complete lack of principles. Tolerant of all things evil, but intolerant of anyone who doesn't agree. We are at war with people who hate what liberals are, and conservatives die for their freedom. How ironic. All the while liberals worry more about Muslim lives than American soldiers. liberals think police and soldiers are incompetent. I hired more than any ten liberals around me because they always looked for a way not to hire them, and looked down on those I did hire. They violated hiring practices. I'll tell you stories with no names also.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Kurt tells it like it is, I wish the rest of the pro gun crowd in Hollywood were as vocal as he.

As far as the liberal issue, I know Democrats who are far from being liberal. Liberalism is killing this country, but it is not just Democrats who should be classified as liberal. The sad fact is that most liberals classify themselves as Democrats. The media? They all have an agenda and it has nothing to do with reporting factual news.

And if you want stories....


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Right Huntin1! Remember when Tom Sellak walked off the stage when ? Rosie odonnel? Or one of those loud mouthed overweight talk show hosts tried to rid icule him over guns and hunting and even yelled at him,etc. he patiently explained like a real gentleman that there was no point trying to carry on a reasoned discussion with her. He didn't call her names or anything, just a real gentelman about it! Got a lot of real good press coverage! That was a classic! We definitely need more like him! Now there was a case where a lesser guy could have justifiable yelled Lllibbbeeerral but he was and is a true gentelman and even the anti gunners listened to him! They wouldn't listen to he " cold dead hands" ******* types, though! That bunch IMO just makes things worse!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I really liked Tom Selleck's reaction too. I cringe when Ted Nugent opens his mouth. He may be right, but he hurts what he tries to help. I also think it's different when we talk to the general public and when we talk to fellow hunters. Sellack's approach works everywhere. Nugents approach damages when addressing the general public, but it should bring some dead in the political head hunters to reality. I guess most need Selleck's approach, but some do need Nugent's approach.

I agree with huntin1. Not all democrats are liberal. We need only look at our current republicans in Washington. We just replaced one fool with another and he gave away everything to Obama with no resistance at all. I still say we have two parties, the perverts and the money worshipers.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Those dratted Liberals are EVIL! Isn't that a bi strong Bruce? The word EVIL kind of loses a lot of credibility with me, but then I'm too old to be worried about Satan inhabiting some of my more Liberal friends, making them think the way they do on some, but not all, issues! 
We definitely need more Tom Sellaks, even though his 45-120 probably don't exist, at least it's controversial. Good article on him in that Liberal AARP newsletter this month! I read a year or so ago on another website that the ASRP was EVIL! Too! Wonder who wrote that!?! Can't recall. 
I'm going fishing......, then maybe check the sighting on the new AR for upcoming Javelina hunting. And unlimber my predator calls and moving " dummy!" It'll be interesting to try it out.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> Kurt tells it like it is, I wish the rest of the pro gun crowd in Hollywood were as vocal as he.
> 
> As far as the liberal issue, I know Democrats who are far from being liberal. Liberalism is killing this country, but it is not just Democrats who should be classified as liberal. The sad fact is that most liberals classify themselves as Democrats. *And the leadership of the DNC is extremely LIBERAL.*The media? They all have an agenda and it has nothing to do with reporting factual news.
> 
> And if you want stories....


*Fixed it for you.  *


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have shot a 45-120, and a 50-140. Don't put a curved butt plate up to your shoulder. The 50-140 will drive into your shoulder like spikes. I think a satanic liberal (only kind) designed the button plate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt Russell defends his comments. Those who are against the second amendment should have to defend their comments. Currently I am reading a book called "WHEN A NATION FORGETS GOD 7 lessons we must learn from Nazi Germany" Author is Erwin W. Lutzer. Reading makes you feel that is where we are right now. College students currently willing to give up the first amendment in the name of political correctness. So many people in this nations history died for that constitution and the wimpy today give it away.

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/12/ ... amendment/


----------

